# No EMT experience



## Ash Sukea (Jan 17, 2022)

The main characters in my latest attempt need to deal with some EMTs after being ‘injured’ (lycanthropic so, pfft) in an incident at home(minor fiery explosion that takes out one room and extinguishes itself.) Someone dials 911 and  after a brief arguement of “Why did you do that?!” “You just got thrown across the rook by an explosion!” between the two MCs the Emergency Response Professionals are  are at the door.

     But as I’ve never had to deal with emergency medical personnel in real life, I really don’t know the jargon, or procedure or where to begin.


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Jan 18, 2022)

I don't have much experience either, but I do know an outline of what to say. As soon as you call they say something like ¨911 what's your emergency¨ and they ask for your location. They don't argue with you.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jan 18, 2022)

Chibi-Choko said:


> As soon as you call they say something like ¨911 what's your emergency¨ and they ask for your location. They don't argue with you.


Are you perhaps mistaking the dialogue between the two main characters as being dialogue between a main character and a dispatcher?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 18, 2022)

This could be of use, from a Tumblr I follow: 




__
		https://referenceforwriters.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F97740836465


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

I am EMT licensed, the medics don't argue or make fun of you.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jan 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I am EMT licensed, the medics don't argue or make fun of you.


You did catch the argument was between two main characters or MCs and not an MC and an EMT?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

...


Ash Sukea said:


> You did catch the argument was between two main characters or MCs and not an MC and an EMT?


...
...
...
...
...
ScaratheWolf.exe is not responding at the current moment

Nope I did not notice that


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Jul 27, 2022)

You can always look up an old show called RESCUE 911.  It was like COPS but for EMTs.   They actually used transcripts for each vignette, because it was based on actual 911 calls for paramedics.  I'm pretty sure you could find it on youtube.


----------

